# Proud new owner needing bloodline help?



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I finally got my wish and my boyfriend suprised me with my new pride and joy about 2 months ago. My Sweet Kandi. On her Sire's side it is clear that she has Razor's Edge Bloodline; however, on her other side, I cannot really tell. I have tried to research, and havent come on up many answers. Eithe way, she is like my baby, and I love her dearly, but I would really like to find out what bloodlines her dam side is... They are all PR which doesn't really tell me much. If you can help me, please reply!


Her dam is beldsoe's de lila which come from PR Pate's Dusty Chance and Sandy baby their ancestors are PR Pate's, Keno PR Taboo, Badoops Gabriella, PR Pate's Blue Beast, PR Pate's Slick, PR Pate's Chantilley Lace, Prado's Chapo, PR Luna's Blanka, Riddles Red Cyclone, PR Riddles Claudia the Hunter

Her sire is West Tex Blue's Stack of Cash which came from Razors Edge Remembering Cairo and Ts2-SABULLY Keyla further ancestors CH Razors Edge Purple Rose of Cairo, Razors Edge Up all night, PR Dirty 3rds Bone Collector, Titanium's SA Bully's Blue Zoey, Cloverhills Watuka Spirit, GRCH Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles, PR GrumpysEdge 2-RO, Tyme 2 Shyne Caila, RazorsEdge Titanium Papo Chulo, PR Razors Edge TitaniumPits Paige


If you can help me, I would much appreciate.

Thank you!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

"PR" just means purple ribbon , most dogs have PR now , I believe it just has to do with so many dogs inthe pedigree being registered with the UKC. Doesnt mean anything special at all. IMnot familiar with the dogs on the dams side but can look around and see what i can dig up , someone on here may know something off the top of there head though. From the dads side it does look alot of RE american bully lines.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not sure if you seen pictures of any , I found a picture of sandybaby 
American Bully Online Pedigree
oh ok , I found pate's dogs, I would consider this a grey line and razors edge dog you have , although juan gotti is in the ped It still comes from grey line dogs and I see more grey line then "gotti dogs " here . JMO maybe someone who been doing peds longer can correct me but thats what I see.
American Bully Online Pedigree
I would say you deff have an american bully


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is chantilly lace
American Bully Online Pedigree
keno
American Bully Online Pedigree
slick
American Bully Online Pedigree
taboo
American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

*RE:*

Thanks for all of your help. I was kind of lost at first. I was pretty sure she was a Amer. Bully, and that is what I've been calling her. Greyline, Razors Edge, Poodle (lol jk), she is my pride and joy 

Ya'll are amazing!

Thanks again


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Gee. I've learned so much since I've joined the forum... Refreshing... Eventhough I still am a lil paturbed that half of Kandi's ped can't be found on the bully pedia... LOL


----------



## BlueFawnBoogie (Jan 11, 2012)

You gotta make sure youre on BullyPedia.net NOT ".com"


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah the dams on both side are just not listed unfortunately


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Dams dam and sires dam ***


----------

